# MAXEY Tilt deck trailer for sale.



## Snowcat Operations

MAXEY Tilt deck trailer for sale.
 Hi guys this is one real nice heavy duty trailer I have for sale!  Its rated to tow 14,500 lbs and is built like a shit brick house but not overly heavy.  All the tires are in excellent shape.  Everything works perfectly as well.  The TILT deck is 14' long.  These sell new for 12K.  I am selling it here for $5500.  PM me if your interested.  Picture to follow.


----------



## socal4t12

send me a pic of the trailer. think it will haul my 1961 thiokol trackmaster 4t10?


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Yup no problem.  Its rated for 12K.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

SOCAL  Ive gotten to far into the season to sell.  Sorry.  Its been hecteck around here.


----------



## fj40dave

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260499282571

The Snow Cat is looking pretty GRIMM.....but the Maxey Tilt Trailer is potentially a great buy!


----------

